# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  [Продам] - Базы форекс! Цена-качество! Базы: ФОРЕКС, БИНАРЫ, КРИПТА, ЧАРДЖБЕК!

## Morfios234

Forex leads CPA | Бады, Крипто-вкладчики, Чарджбэк (chargeback), Казино.

Только целевой качественный трафик.
ПРОДАЖА ФОРЕКС ЛИДОВ.
• Любое ГЕО
• Инвестиции, Криптовалюта, Бады, Крипто-вкладчики, Чарджбэк (chargeback), Казино.
• Создаем продающие креативы
• Более 300 лидов / день
Настраиваем кампании в поисковых сетях Yandex и Google. Это наиболее целевой и качественный трафик.
Привлекаем клиентов из социальных сетей, в первую очередь из Facebook.
Рассылки по существующим базам электронных адресов. Можно получить большое количество лидов.
Получаем лиды из тизерных сетей, баннерной рекламы, попандеров, кликандеров и т.д.
Лидогенерация (lead generation) строго в одни руки, проданные базы клиенту другим клиентам не перепродаем.
По ценам обращайтесь в телеграмм или на почту:
https://t.me/navimorfiys Tелеграмм @navimorfiys
navimorfiys@gmail.com

----------


## jekachun

Очень полезная информация! Спасибо!

----------


## jekachun

Что будет с биткоином в будущем?
Узнайте, что говорят эксперты по поводу биткоина в 2021 и 2022 годах.
Почему биткоин не обесценится?
Как он будет расти в цене?
Стоит ли сейчас покупать биткоины?
На все эти вопросы есть ответы в этой статье https://buycrypt.com/blog/3-altkoina...sledit-v-2021/.

----------

